# Spanish Supermarket Car Parks



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

I stay mostly on campsites and, when moving from one site to another, stock up the van with bulkier items like kitchen rolls, cans of beer etc. I've never had any problems at French supermarkets but I'll be spending a few months in Spain this winter and I'm wondering if there are any security issues parking at Spanish supermarkets? I travel alone, so I can't leave an "other half" or a barking dog in the van to scare off robbers while I do the shopping.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We tend to spend six months of the year in Spain and, unfortunately, yes we know people whose vans have been broken into in supermarket car parks. We are two, so one of us always stays with the van. As you say you can't do that so all I can suggest is don't park in a far off corner of the car park and pick your town if possible. Given the number of motorhomes in Spain I think the odds are not high, but it does happen. 

Sal


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 


We live near Alicante and we always park in or near Mercadona (Spain's Tesco) when touring, sometimes there is usually a beggar standing outside if there is give them a euro and they will keep an eye your van for you. This system works really well. Just follow the usual advice of not stopping at service stations near a big city and you will find Spain to be an excellent over winter experience. One bit of good news it that the regional government in Valencia have passed a law allowing local 
Ayuntamiento to provide over night parking for motorhomes, the campsite owners are up in arms about it though.


Phil


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ayuntamiento?
It's a great word, but what does it mean?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

We spent the winter in Spain and regularity shopped at Mercadona - near Crevillente, near Estepona and near Valencia

We do what we do wherever we are in our camper - park up and try get a feel for the car park and environs. We park near the main door.
At most Mercadona shops we have felt OK about leaving the camper but at one location decided we did not like the "feel" of the immediate area so I stayed in the van while my wife went shopping.
On the whole I feel much safer in a Spanish supermarket car park than a French one - don't ask me why!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ayuntamiento?

Basically - Town Hall


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Worth remembering that in fact Spain has almost the lowest crime levels in Europe.

You are in reality MUCH more likely to be the victim of theft or burglary in the UK than in Spain.

It might not feel like that cos it's "foreign ". But you should actually feel much safer in Spain than in England.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> Ayuntamiento?
> It's a great word, but what does it mean?


Castellano for "Town Administration.

In simple terms: town hall.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have quite happily spent 2 winters, mainly wild camping, in Spain. I would say that there are places in the UK that concern me more. The tip about those at the supermarket door us a good one. For the coin that is left in your trolley they will watch your van AND take the trolley back. :smile2:

Having said that you will meet a lot of paranoid brits. Just take the normal precautions.:smile2:

Dick


----------

